
Ask HN: How do I get fiber to my home? - RyanShook
I live in a suburban area without a residential fiber provider but a few business fiber providers. I know all advice is location-specific but any recommendations on where to start looking&#x2F;how to convince a provider not to charge business pricing are appreciated!
======
Rjevski
Business pricing is not just there for the sake of it, it's mostly used to
subsidise infrastructure building costs which can rack up in the tens of
thousands.

You could potentially negotiate with them on the monthly subscription price
(for a lower SLA, etc) but I'm sure the main dealbreaker would be the one-time
install cost, and not the monthly one. And you can't negotiate that down
either, because the people who will dig up the streets have families and/or
cats to feed.

Maybe what you could do instead is find out if a building to which you have
line of sight is already hooked up (or even better, has active service) and
negotiate with the owner if they will let you install point-to-point wireless
links and possibly piggyback off their existing connection.

~~~
RyanShook
Thanks for the advice! It’s tempting when you look at a map that shows lines
running nearby to think it’s easy to plug into but it makes sense that the
last few hundred feet are probably very expensive.

